# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  { بسمـة ألمـ ~!!

## بقآيا حنين

*لـإروآحكمـ السلـآم وً الرحمـة ؛؛*

*كآنت محآولة لي لـِ كتآبة قصة ..*
*ومع الـأسف الشديد تكللت بآلفشل !*
*فـً أصبحتـ بعثرة مشآعر ..*
*لكني ~ أقلـ’ـآ : (كنت أحآول الكتآبة!!) ..*

**



*مدخل ..~!{*

*بين مجريآت الحيـآة الأليمة ..*
*تهوي أروآحنآ ..*
*لـِ تستنجد بالـأروآح الآخرى !!*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*(1) حسرة أمـ ندمـ ..!!


أتخذتَ من العزلة ~ ملجأً !
والصمت ~ لحآفاً !
ومن الدمع ~ مأكلا ومشرباً
أتجرع المرآرة بكل يومـٍ من أيآمي ..
وكأنمآ شوكـٌ قد نبت في حلقي ؛
القلب أُثخن بآلطعنآت وً الجروح !
حتى أصبح يثير شفقة وحزن العيون من حولي ~







(2)


التفكير يؤرقني ويدفع بي لـ حآلة من الجنون ..
لآ أعلم مآذا أفعل ؟!
فكلمآ شرعت لـ القيآم بشيء ما
يشغلني التفكير بالقآدم المجهول .. بي وبـ هويتي ومصيري ..!!

كلمآ هممت بالمذآكرة فـ الإمتحآنات على الأبوآب ~ لآ أستطيع ..!}
ذلك التفكير يقف حآجزآ بيني وبين تلك المعلومآت التي أقرأهآ بين سطور أورآقي ..

قرآءة بلا تركيز .. وعقل غآئب ..
وقلب ~ يشتآق ويحن لذكرآه ..!!





(3)


بآتت الدموع رفيقي الأوحد بالليآلي ..
وبـ النهآر يعتلي وجهي قناعآ ~ بإبتسآمة باهتة مزيفة ،
لأخفي ملآمح الحزن التي بدت عليه ..
ولأوآري ذلك الضيق الذي حل بقلبي ،

أصبحت صفرآء ، شاحبة الوجه ..
أقضي يومي وأنا مفتورة النشاط ..!!
مستغرقة بأحلامي وسرب من الأوهآم ..
لازآل ذلك الحنين يتأجج بدآخلي ~
ويدفع بي إلى المجهول ..!!





(4)


تمر الشهور والأيآم وحآلي كمآ هي على ذات الحال ..
بين مد وجزر ، وهم وغربال ~!!
أصطنع الفرح والأبتسآم ~ وليس بالقلب سوى
الحزن ، الكآبة ، والضيآع ..
ضيآع ..!!إني لأتسآءل :
هل حقآ كل شيء ضاع ، وقارب على الإنتهاء ..؟!
أم .. سينساب الأمل بحياتي بعكس الأحباط ؟!
ألن تكف الروح يومآ عن الجزع .. و القلب عن البؤس والهلع ..!!






(5)


بحثت وسأبحث عن أمل ومنفذ .. كي أخرج من عالم مليء بالأوهآم والخيآلات ..
لأهرب من وسوسة شرسة .. تقصف لحظة حآلمة
وعيش هادئ ..

أليس كل ما بالكون مقدر بيد خالق السمااء..
فـ إني وأن هربت فلن أهرب إلا إليه ..
وإن عصفت بي الحيآة ، فلن ألتجأ إلا له سبحانه ~
فهو المعين .. وقت الضعف والشدة.
ولن ألتمس الرحمة إلا منه .. فهو الرحمن الرحيم.









(6) بسمة ألمـ ~>>


أشراقة أمل تتسع بالأفق ،
طيف إبتسآمة صادقة على محيآي ،
سحآبة ضيق أنقشعت من على قلبي ..

*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*مخرج ..~!}*

*يستطيع الـأنسآن صنع نفسهـ ..*
*طآلما كآن مؤمنآ بقدرآته ..*
*وآثقاً بنفسه ~*
*ولـآ ينتظر من الـأخرين المبآدرة !!* 




*أرآئكمـ وً إنتقآدكمـ يمضي بي قدماً* 
*لاتبخلو علي بهآ ,, فـ طريق الألف ميل يبدأ .. بخطوة*
*وتذكروآ فقط ~ إني: (كنت أحآول الكتآبة!!) ..*

*لكل روح مرت من هنآ ,, وردة*

**

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

كلمات رائعه ..

واحرف جميلة ..

تسلم ايدينك على الطرح الرائع ..

تم التقيم ..

كل المودة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...


لحرفكِ نور مُستبصر....!!

وإن لمستُ مواطن الألم بقلبه إلا أن للأملِ نوافذ لاتُغلق....!!

وإن لابد وأن تنقشع ظلمة اليأس عن سماء الحروف يوماً  ...




غاليتي بقايا حنين....

مُتفننة برسم الاوجاع...مُبدعة بتلوين الأمل...!!

سلم وجدك النقي...وسلمت قريحتك المليئة إحساس...

وسلم حبركِ الدافئ...




لي رجاء..بأن يُبعد المولى عن قلبك كل ألم...

وأن يجعل السعادة دثارك......بحق الطهر الزواكي...





لقلبكِ عطر الاقحوان


موفقة مقضية حوائجكِ إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

في فصل واحد من السنه ومن كل عام
يقام باليابان احتفال بتفتح اشجار الكرز 
وذلك لقرب فصل الربيع واظهار بهجته لهم
هذا هو حالهم كونهم هم
ولكن

نلتمس اليئس من حنايا قلمك رغم ان هناك من تلجأين اليه فهذا ماستقر عليه قلمك بالاخير
الا يجعل من ذلك بصيص  أمل او بسمة أمل لحياة افضل؟؟!!

راقت لي تلك الكلمات وذلك المتنفس مابين السطور
كوني دائما بخير

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

بآتت الدموع رفيقي الأوحد بالليآلي ..
وبـ النهآر يعتلي وجهي قناعآ ~ بإبتسآمة باهتة مزيفة ،
لأخفي ملآمح الحزن التي بدت عليه ..
ولأوآري ذلك الضيق الذي حل بقلبي ،

أصبحت صفرآء ، شاحبة الوجه ..
أقضي يومي وأنا مفتورة النشاط ..!!
مستغرقة بأحلامي وسرب من الأوهآم ..
لازآل ذلك الحنين يتأجج بدآخلي ~
ويدفع بي إلى المجهول ..!!

كلماات جميله وراائعه غاليتي 
استمري كما انتي مع التقدم الدائم ,’

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*العزيز شبكة ؛؛*

*الأجمل توآجدكـ هنآ*

*جزيل الشكر .. لـِ تقييمكـ وً عطآئكـ*


*لـِ روحكـ .. جل أحترآمي ..*

**

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*دموعة ؛؛*
 

*قلمي يعد هبآءً أمآم روعة قلمكـ أيتهآ العزيزة ..* 

*سلم جميل تشريفكـِ لي ..*

*ولـِ روحكـ .. شذى اليآسمين*

**

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*دمعة الأحزآن ؛؛*

*أهلآ بقدومكـِ أختي ..* 

*لكـِ شكري*

*وأنتِ كذلك ؛ كوني .. بـِ خير ~*

**

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*دلووٍعـة ؛؛*

*سلمتِ أختي ..*  
*الأروعـ مروركـ ,,* 
*تحيآتي ~* 
**

----------

